
Show HN: Blueprint3D – Design interior spaces in 3D with WebGL - cstanley
https://github.com/furnishup/blueprint3d
======
cstanley
Hi HN - the makers of Blueprint3D here. We're excited to release this open-
source - let us know if you have any questions or feedback about the project!

~~~
PavlovsCat
This is very cool. Random thoughts, though more on the example app than all of
it:

\- When editing the floorplan, it's possible to push walls into each other and
no way to get them away from each other again other than deleting one; even
just a minimum distance between walls of of say, 10cm would solve this, in
combination with the zoom function.

\- Any idea what makes this slow-ish when moving the camera? It's perfectly
useable, but it would be _even_ nicer with 60fps is what I'm trying to say :)

\- How about having the "pan" functionality accessible via a modifier key and
dragging the mouse, in addition to the buttons? It would also be neat to be
able to resize objects in a similar way.

\- Saving floor plans and designs to local storage would be great, as would be
the ability to collaborate with others. And of course, a feature to save the
current view as an image.

~~~
cstanley
This is good feedback re floorplan editing + "pan" via modifier key, thank
you.

The slow-ish feeling whilst moving the camera is due to the processing
limitations of your machine, the scene is set to render as fast as possible.
Also re saving floorplans + designs, if you want to use this as a tool to
collaborate with others checkout furnishup.com, our application built off of
this open source - still needs a bit of improvement :)

~~~
PavlovsCat
> The slow-ish feeling whilst moving the camera is due to the processing
> limitations of your machine, the scene is set to render as fast as possible.

It turns out it's limited to at best 20fps, actually:

    
    
        function animate() {
          var delay = 50;
          setTimeout(function() { 
            requestAnimationFrame(animate);
            }, delay);
          render();
        };
    

Replacing that with

    
    
        function animate() {
          requestAnimationFrame(animate);
          render();
        };
    

makes it smooth as butter :)

~~~
cstanley
Ahhh yes, now I remember. Anything > than 20fps made it so I could fry an egg
on my laptop :) Thanks for digging!

------
Tepix
Superb! The next awesome addition would be GearVR support (or Oculus Rift or
HTC Vive) for entering the spaces.

------
bluthru
This is great. I'm testing it on an old Core2Duo machine at the moment. Would
it be possible for the 3d model to fall back to wireframe when rotating if
necessary? I'm getting about 1fps.

Some buttons to jump to standard views would also be nice, especially for slow
machines. (Plan view, isometric views.)

~~~
cstanley
> Would it be possible for the 3d model to fall back to wireframe when
> rotating if necessary? \- Yes, that would be a nice addition for slow
> machines. It is possible, just not in the current build.

> Some buttons to jump to standard views would also be nice, especially for
> slow machines. (Plan view, isometric views.) \- Yes, that would make for a
> nice user experience to default to some standard views.

Thanks for the feedback.

------
jessegavin
This is really cool. Very intuitive. Very well executed in my opinion. I had
trouble drawing walls though. Couldn't get it to work at all.

~~~
abrugsch
Same here. trying to draw walls just ends up panning the floorplan

~~~
ptshaw
This could probably be more intuitive. Drawing walls is not click and drag.
You simply click to create corners. Hopefully that is the issue you were
running into!

------
mauricesvay
Any plan to add metric system?

------
coroutines
This is the Cities: Skylines I was looking for. :x

